# Which Gloves For Muay Thai



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

i wanna get my own gloves for my thai boxing classes, but im getting a bit confused

some gloves are listed as bag gloves, which look fine for what i need, but, what are the gloves that are listed in oz ?......are they fight gloves only ?

ive not been doing it that long, so not sparring yet, only pad work etc

a lot of the 10oz gloves look very similar to the bag gloves yet seem to have velcro wrist closure which i think id like


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I use a pair of 10oz hayabbusa and a pair of 12oz sandee, both have a velcro wrist wrap, i wouldnt just go for a pair of bag gloves personally, i use to have a pair of twins bag gloves, but the 10, 12, 14 oz etc give you a bit more protection the ones i have are










and










Both are fine, i prefer the hayabusa's becasue they fit a bit tighter around the wrist and the quality is a bit better, but any similar glove will do


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Sparring, pads etc -

Youll need 16 oz

Bag gloves 10 oz

Get the velcro enclosures, easily available and usable.

Brands, cant go wrong with windy, sandee, twins.

I myself use Sandee 16oz, next pair will be some green Windy gloves.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

normally its better to use 14-16oz gloves for sparring, so you dont clobber your sparring partner, and also on the pads, it makes your arms work harder, so when you get into a ring with 10oz, it does feel like your wearing and gloves at all. You can vary onto 10oz for pads for speed work, or even the smaller bag gloves, but it depends what you can afford.

Id recommend 16oz, and a pair of small bag gloves :happy:


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

are the gloves listed in oz not sized aswell ?

how do you know if they will fit your hands snugly ?


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

just weight, ive seen a few sized gloves, but it just goes by weight.

not forgetting theyll have some extra room for when you wrap your hands.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

but everyone has different sized hands so surely they should come in diff sizes ?

its all very confusing at the minute lol, so your saying dont bother with bag gloves, and just get some normal gloves ?


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

if you go for twins 10oz, you better have tiny female shaped hands coz they are bloodly small. It would be best to get to a store and try on it you could, or try on ones the guys have at training, and go from there.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks for all the input, i asked my trainer about gloves tonight and he said he wants our group sparring soon (ish) so dont bother with bag gloves and buy some normal gloves probs some 16oz ones, i worn some 16oz tonight and they did feel slightly big, however i think they have been worn a lot as the bag gloves i wear at a wednesday class i go to are brand new and they feel nice and snug

i still might get 14oz instead as i dont have massive hands, but if they are pretty much the same size inside i may aswell get 16oz and get my arms used to the heavier weight of em


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

did you have hand wraps on? if you did, then you can pad them out even better by using gel hand wraps, as theyre more bulky, and even more weight :happy:


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

nope no wraps mate, just my hands


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

then with normal handwraps it should fit alot better. Its always a good idea to wear wraps also, will help prevent injury to your hands, plus it stops your gloves from getting real smelly as the wraps soak up the sweat.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

can i also ask, for general training and sparring, are white gloves going to end up cream/dirty/horrible ?

i like the look of the white gloves but i dont wanna be payin out for new ones all the time


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

never has white gloves so wouldnt know. but i guess it would show up more on them.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

think im gonna get some black with a white inner, no mad designs as i cant choose one, its driving me round the bend


----------

